# Nikki Mantis very ill



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Since her feeding of one mealworm last night, poor Nikki has been regurgitating everything given to her (including the mealie). She even brings up any water she drinks. Not good. Wonder if that mealie contained a problem? Am calling in specialists from Penn and Johns Hopkins Medical Center. Medivac on standby.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to read about her illness.  

Don't give her any more food. Just water and not forced on her too much, if it is causing her to puke she will be getting weaker and more stressed the more she pukes. It can cause her to die if she is not quite ready. Around here, that goes for any vomiting mantis, no matter what the reason.

Maybe it is her time? It is not always easy.  

If it is not her time: Get Well Soon Nikki. :flowers:


----------



## sally (Feb 6, 2013)

poor Nikki mantis


----------



## Mime454 (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe homey would help? Always seems to do wonders for my old mantises.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck Digger. and Good luck Nikki. Get well soon.


----------



## Coneja (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh no... I was sad to read this. Best of luck to you both... Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Mime. I tried a small amount of honey late last night, but she puked it back. Also, this afternoon, I noticed her puke had a distinctly acrid scent - very much like vinegar. Sorry to be gross. Wonder if that has some meaning (natural causes versus poisoning).



likebugs said:


> I am so sorry to read about her illness.
> 
> Don't give her any more food. Just water and not forced on her too much, if it is causing her to puke she will be getting weaker and more stressed the more she pukes. It can cause her to die if she is not quite ready. Around here, that goes for any vomiting mantis, no matter what the reason.
> 
> ...


Thanks Like. Yes, it's only been two drops of distilled water on two occasions. But she brings that back up after 5 to 10 minutes. My thought was, if this is pathological, the vomiting might clean out her gut. But you make a salient point about stress. I'll follow your advice. Dehydration is a big worry.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Digger said:


> Hi Mime. I tried a small amount of honey late last night, but she puked it back. Also, this afternoon, I noticed her puke had a distinctly acrid scent - very much like vinegar. Sorry to be gross. Wonder if that has some meaning (natural causes versus poisoning).
> 
> Thanks Like. Yes, it's only been two drops of distilled water on two occasions. But she brings that back up after 5 to 10 minutes. My thought was, if this is pathological, the vomiting might clean out her gut. But you make a salient point about stress. I'll follow your advice. Dehydration is a big worry.


A little water is very helpful, especially to see if it was the food or some illness that can be helped with water. Just don't push it if she is wretching everytime she gets some. She is an old lady and her insides may not be able to handle everything that they used to.

When was the last time she defecated?

Has she had any diarrhea?

Sometimes, I can tell if they may get better by seeing if the digestive system is moving, at all in the right direction.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Good question Like. Her poop did change consistency a day or two before this vomiting began. It was darker, softer and ill-formed (not like the normal gray pellets). This could be a systemic breakdown from natural old age. Although the puking only began after she was fed that Pet Smart mealworm yesterday evening.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have never had a problem with mealworms from the pet stores.

The sawdust is probably oat or wheat bran and is a fine food. It is what I get my mealworms in and I would add it to my mealworm food/substrate if I were to keep it around the house for any reason. If it turns to powdery tiny balls, that is frass and they are starving.

Maybe something different to eat just made Nikki's problem worse?


----------



## Danny. (Feb 6, 2013)

Same here, never had a problem with mealworms. Must be her old age. Bummer.


----------



## Plex (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Nikki mantis, definitely keep us updated! Just try not to stress her out too much as that can make it worse as others have said, and I wish you the best with her in the next few days...  Doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Plex. She's resting quietly on her bed at the moment. Her favorite music is playing. The Beatles.


----------



## BugLover (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope Nikki gets better soon :flowers:


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope Nikki gets well soon.


----------



## TheraphoMantodea (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear  Hope nikki gets better soon


----------



## jamurfjr (Feb 6, 2013)

Best wishes in these difficult times.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks all. I've been reading all your comments to Nikki. It makes her rest easy. She's held down a tiny amount of water this evening, which, hopefully, is a promising sign.


----------



## agent A (Feb 6, 2013)

Dude, shes on her way out  

A healthy mantis wouldnt have such bad digestive problems

They blow their chunks out, act better for a few days, then die cause they refuse food

Seen it happen to many old females (though they typically dont vomit or eat at all)


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 6, 2013)

agent A said:


> Dude, shes on her way out  A healthy mantis wouldnt have such bad digestive problems They blow their chunks out, act better for a few days, then die cause they refuse food Seen it happen to many old females (though they typically dont vomit or eat at all)


I'm sure you're making Digger feel much better Alex.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

A pox upon you young Alex for such blasphemy ! The great Nikki Mantis doesn't "blow chunks!" She is simply a bit "out of sorts."


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 6, 2013)

Digger said:


> Good question Like. Her poop did change consistency a day or two before this vomiting began. It was darker, softer and ill-formed (not like the normal gray pellets). This could be a systemic breakdown from natural old age. Although the puking only began after she was fed that Pet Smart mealworm yesterday evening.


Poor baby. My first thought knowing she was an older girl is it might be more do to her age than anything wrong with the food. Mealworms do have a lot of chitin so that isn't the easiest on old tummies.

Pawn finally succumbed to old age a few days back. It was strange, it was almost like she waited for me to get my new nymphs so I would have some buggy babies before she finally relaxed and let herself pass.


----------



## Digger (Feb 6, 2013)

Kriss, Sorry to read about Pawn. What was her estimated age and species? I also have recently acquired Ponder Mantis (L4 budwing) from Mvalenz and will be getting a few Chinese nymphs from Malakyoma in several weeks to come. It would be great to have Nikki around for the arrival of the Chinese nymphs (Nikki is a T. sinensis).


----------



## Digger (Feb 7, 2013)

Nikki has been moved to a clean room in the ICU. Easy to monitor, perfect temperature and pleasant surroundings. She asked for her first ooth to be moved in with her. Fresh organic honey from Brazil is on standby. This evening she said she is touched by all the heartfelt sentiments and will fight hard to a full recovery. She did add - "don't mind the cruel comment from the boy in Connecticut. His parents are probably Republicans."


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 7, 2013)

Poor girl. I'm glad she's in your care Digger. You really know how to handle it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 7, 2013)

Digger said:


> Kriss, Sorry to read about Pawn. What was her estimated age and species? I also have recently acquired Ponder Mantis (L4 budwing) from Mvalenz and will be getting a few Chinese nymphs from Malakyoma in several weeks to come. It would be great to have Nikki around for the arrival of the Chinese nymphs (Nikki is a T. sinensis).


She was a Chinese mantis also, going ten plus months. I do my own version of ICU with my girls when their time is near. They get to snuggle on a blanket and I have a special star light that radiates different colors that I leave on near them.


----------



## sally (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh no Nikki mantis


----------



## agent A (Feb 7, 2013)

Digger said:


> She did add - "don't mind the cruel comment from the boy in Connecticut. His parents are probably Republicans."


no we r all democrats here

republicans r pro-life, here we r pro-choice

and u need to take my comments with a grain of salt

i'm not being cruel, i'm being realistic

nikki is an awesome mantis but nothing lives forever


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> and u need to take my comments with a grain of salt


It's easier with a "spoonful of sugar". You are definitely no Mary Poppins.

http://youtu.be/U8VHc49ZdP4


----------



## Digger (Feb 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> no we r all democrats here
> 
> republicans r pro-life, here we r pro-choice
> 
> ...


Worry not, young Jedi. My comments are all in sardonic fun.


----------



## agent A (Feb 7, 2013)

Digger said:


> Worry not, young Jedi. My comments are all in sardonic fun.


I know  

I appreciate your sense of humor so much i like to feed into it a lot


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Poor Nikki mantis! I hope she get's better soon  Keep us posted.


----------



## Sticky (Feb 7, 2013)

Remind her that all her fans love her! I love her picture.

My big girl Tank also likes a soft bed and is missing a leg and a half. I am about to give her some honey. She is not always sweet like Nikki. She gets impatient with me and will threaten to bite.


----------



## Digger (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Sticky. Have been with Nikki all day. Still in crisis mode and critical.


----------



## Danny. (Feb 7, 2013)

Freezer time! jk Digger. It always sucks losing them. All the best.


----------



## agent A (Feb 7, 2013)

did she get the get well card i emailed her?

btw everyone nikki mantis's email is [email protected] and her phone number (for text only) is 1800-nikkkki


----------

